# Bear ribs



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't remember who brought up eating bear ribs, but a big thank you to whoever it was. I'm too bloated to deal with searching through the threads for the gentleman or men who deserve the praise. Smoked those babies up today, poured a little open pit on 'em, and OMG is all I can say. 3rd hunt Amasa for me next year, I WILL NOT wait 8 more years for Red Oak bear ribs.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

They are delicious. A little advice ,eat bear every year,lol.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally it's my favorite cut of meat off a bear, especially a nice fat fall bear. Slow cooked with BBQ sauce is to die for!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds awesome.. How was the bear butchered, did you have something like a Spare rib cut or a Baby back cut.. They are close to a hog in butchering right? Be fun to try


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sounds awesome.. How was the bear butchered, did you have something like a Spare rib cut or a Baby back cut.. They are close to a hog in butchering right? Be fun to try



It was a spare rib cut. I don't know how they compare to a hog, I've never butchered a bear or a hog. The butcher was surprise when I asked him to keep the ribs. He thought they should be grinder bound like deer ribs.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have mentioned it on here a couple times...The best ribs I have ever had !


----------



## shooter 50 (Feb 27, 2012)

Swampbuck there is a recipe for venison ribs in the bbq recipes section of this ms website.Just scroll down to bbq recipes go to page 2 and look for the headingHICKORY SMOKED VENISON RIBS, I don't see why you cant do the bear ribs like they did venison ribs.A rib is a rib in my opinion,im gonna try them when I harvest a deer this year if im lucky enough to harvest a deer! Good luck and keep cookin em.:corkysm55


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Let me know how it turns out with Venison. I made fantastic ribs from a button buck once. 

Then I tried ribs from a healthy 2.5 year old buck. The ribs were NOT edible from the buck - so much Tallow coated your mouth made you want to Vomit! I have not had the guts to try it again.


----------

